# More help please !! (name game)



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Things are starting to take shape for the radio program that I working on. The first 'episode' or segment whatever you will, is June 19th. Anyway my partner just asked me about a name for the show, was wondering anyone could throw a few suggestions into the hat so we could have something to work with,
Thanks. 
BTW I will post any suggestions that I come up with as well.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

as with children you gotta look at them to see what they should be called.....what is the format of your show? Got an agenda?
I'm on Kelly Twins, Food Talk every Sat. afternoon. They play food music to segway from commercials. They are young twin mothers that talk about what's going on in STL food scene.....they are disposed to local producers and Maggy has had her own restaurant, Bridget was front of the house.
Need more input to come up with something appropriate.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well it is a show about food in general. There's the two of hosting it on alternating weeks, we are going to touch on a bit of everything from culture to food science and politics. I'm even planning a show that is going to be strictly songs about food. there may be guest interviews. There will most likley be one episode on food safe and that kind of stuff. And it is on the college radio.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what time frame.....as in "lunch with CoolJ" or CoolJ's Deli or lunchbox special where we think outside the box, or Blue plate special or platters (take on records and dining equip) or Ala Carte 
Whatever name you chose it should concisely tell you as much info about the show in just a couple of words. Having a set format let's your listeners know what they can expect. I don't know if you can hear the twins show in Canada but check them out 4-6pm CST on Saturdays, KTRS the big 550. 
I get it on my computer, and have no clue if you could also.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thanks Shroom,
What is the website for the twins show, i may not be able to get it on my computer at home but I'll check on the station's computer. BTW, 4pm CST is what time in pacific standard ??
One name that I thought up last night is LOW CARB RADIO.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

KTRS in ST Louis .....I know of no other way to reach it. CST is 2 hours later than Pacific time.


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

Food - Food
Bo - Bood

Banana - Fana
Fo - Food 

Fe - Fi - Mo - Mood

Food!!!

Sorry, I couldn't resist when I saw "name game". 

Carrot - Carrot
Bo- Barrot
Banana - Fanna
Fo - Farrot
Fe - Fi - Mo -Merrit
Carrot!!!

Bush - Bush
Bo - Bush
Banana - Fanna
Fo - Fush
Fe - Fi - MO - MUSH
Bush!!!

Chuck - Chuck
Bo - Buck
Banana - Fanna
Fo... 

Oops.
Sorry again.

RF


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well I agree Bush, Bush no Bush


Food for thought!

Desserts with Panini!

Aluminum Chef!

Traveling on $ 700. a day


----------

